# Fisher plow pricing



## jaymunn

I have noticed that Fisher is very tight lipped about their pricing. I have been searching around the net and even when I click onto dealer sites, for price it has $0. I am sure that doesn't mean free, lol. Does anyone know what the price of a Fisher SD series 7'6" wide is priced at? Also, any idea what the bumper notching will look like on my 2011 Chevy Avalanche?


----------



## eric02038

3600 to 4200


----------



## CAT 245ME

I see your from Fredericton, Call City Springs on Gibson street or Parts For Trucks for pricing. I think City Springs gives the best service when it comes to fixing plows over P.F.T on Fisher plows.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

here in jersey for my 2010 gmc canyon i was quoted 4600 installed
thats why im waitin till after the season to get one.
ill run the blowers this yr then next yr ill up grade
also the boss 7ft6 sport was 4200 installed.


----------



## bleacher43

Get the Boss...


----------



## jaymunn

I like the trip edge on the Fisher. With the boss, the whole blade trips forward. I think Fisher has the better design?


----------



## jhall22guitar

the boss trip edge is just the cutting edge. At least thats what it was on my dads plow. Worked great.


----------



## CAT 245ME

jaymunn;1384506 said:


> I like the trip edge on the Fisher. With the boss, the whole blade trips forward. I think Fisher has the better design?


Boss does offer a 7'6 trip edge plow, not sure if Boss recommends it for the Avalanche or not.

Boss plow cost more money than Fisher, I checked last Friday on Fisher prices and they are close to what you will pay in Maine while the Boss dealer is still selling for a lot more money. On some plows the difference between the two can be around a thousand dollars. Unless you get a Boss in Houlton Maine from Military Street Automotive and bring it across the border.


----------

